# VDDC Current reading



## Krony (Jul 25, 2011)

Is this the current for the gpu only because i have someone on another forum who was asking for a psu for sli 580's and i told him that a quality 850w unit is enough but he thinks his single 580 is pulling 45a as per the Gpu-z reading, what does this reading actually measure and if it is just the gpu current then has it been known to give false readings in the past ?
Here is a screen he took:


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 25, 2011)

it is showing the current its passing the gpu but its at the lower GPU chip voltage not 12volts @45 Amps but 1.072v @45 Amps imho Afaik   in saying that ive never owned a gt580 maybe wrong, on the input side of the vrms the volts is higher the current lower relatively speaking


----------



## Krony (Jul 25, 2011)

Yea i did another search and found a thread explaining it thx.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 26, 2011)

vddc is the gpu voltage, so it's the current for the gpu at the gpu voltage level


----------

